# dead radio/head unit tt mk1 i think 2002era



## ttanks (Aug 1, 2008)

L O new/old boy moniker ttanks.Trying to get to grips with site and problem thus-Put daughters tt back in service post layup recently new batt installed,car right in all respects exept radio dead (no lcd life)Need info on correct extractor etc to see if inline fuse or similar ok.Fuse 42 intact 12v present.The info probably here somewhere but disguised in gobbledy ****.Hope someone can point me N S E W.Hope I can find it if when it comes.Regards ttanks I.C


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Sorry but really didn't understand your post... guessing your using some sort of text lingo [smiley=book2.gif]

Best best is to post your problem in the mk 1 section and I'm sure you will get some answers


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome...

Speak English and we can help :wink:

I use txt lingo all the time, but cant understand that :?

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

After reading it about 20 times I think I know what you mean!! :wink:

If you mean by 'extractor' a radio removal tool, your after a euro type one. These can be got from halfrauds, ebay or be nice to your local stealer!

As far as the radio problem, im not sure. I presume you have the code for it seen how you have disconneted the battery? I do have a spare audi bose tape unit if you need one tho :roll:

Good luck,

Ant


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

ttanks said:


> L O new/old boy moniker ttanks.Trying to get to grips with site and problem thus-Put daughters tt back in service post layup recently new batt installed,car right in all respects exept radio dead (no lcd life)Need info on correct extractor etc to see if inline fuse or similar ok.Fuse 42 intact 12v present.The info probably here somewhere but disguised in gobbledy ****.Hope someone can point me N S E W.Hope I can find it if when it comes.Regards ttanks I.C


What the **** does this mean :?


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

ttanks said:


> L O new/old boy moniker ttanks.Trying to get to grips with site and problem thus-Put daughters tt back in service post layup recently new batt installed,car right in all respects exept radio dead (no lcd life)Need info on correct extractor etc to see if inline fuse or similar ok.Fuse 42 intact 12v present.The info probably here somewhere but disguised in gobbledy ****.Hope someone can point me N S E W.Hope I can find it if when it comes.Regards ttanks I.C


right here goes my translation:

hello im old and new and my name is ttanks. I am trying to get used to the forum and I have the following problem. I put my daughters audi TT motor vehicle back on the road after 'layup?' I have recently fitted a new 12v battery. Car is now behaving apart from the radio is dead. The lcd is not displaying any functional data. I need some information to help me obtain the correct radio removal keys. This is so I can remove the radio to check if there are any fuses back there that might have blown. Fuse number 42 is in position as is not blown so power is getting to the head unit. The information is probably on the forum somewhere, but you all talk bollocks. I am hoping that someone can point me in the right direction. Hope I can then fix it with this information. Regards, Mr ttanks.

I should be a translator! :lol:


----------

